# Cheers to Zebralight



## tatasal (Apr 30, 2015)

I am posting here just to commend the excellent after-sales service of Zebralight.
About 2 months ago, I sent an email to them complaining about my SC600 that turns itself off after only about 2 seconds of use, regardless of mode. I told them the battery is not an issue.
Zebralight USA replied after 2 days asking when and where I bought it. I replied I bought it at HKe and since I cannot recall the date of purchase, I said I bought the light perhaps about 2 years ago.
Their next email did not ask any other questions, they just immediately gave me instructions on where to send the light in China, pay $15 via Paypal for its return trip, gave me an RMA reference number, and promised a turn-around of 2 to 3 weeks.
Well after they received the light, about three days later they said they have shipped it back with a China post tracking number.
Now I have my light back, good as the day I received it from HKe.


----------



## reppans (Apr 30, 2015)

tatasal said:


> I am posting here just to commend the excellent after-sales service of Zebralight.
> About 2 months ago, I sent an email to them complaining about my SC600 that turns itself off after only about 2 seconds of use, regardless of mode. I told them the battery is not an issue.
> Zebralight USA replied after 2 days asking when and where I bought it. I replied I bought it at HKe and since I cannot recall the date of purchase, I said I bought the light perhaps about 2 years ago.
> Their next email did not ask any other questions, they just immediately gave me instructions on where to send the light in China, pay $15 via Paypal for its return trip, gave me an RMA reference number, and promised a turn-around of 2 to 3 weeks.
> ...



Are you in the U.S.? How long did it take from in your hands to back in your hands? 

Sorry, I'm just confused since you mention dealing with ZL USA, but they gave you a China mailing address (not Texas?, and if mailed to China, what did it cost?), yet they rec'd your broken light in 3 days (in China?), and promised 2-3wks to get it back to you. 

If the whole process is ~3-4 weeks, then I might give it a whirl. I have a lightly used, but Fubar ZL (my first flashlight failure btw), but I'm not sure I have the patience to wait 2 months for a repair.


----------



## blah9 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice, thank you for sharing! I am glad that you had a good experience. I haven't sent in any lights to China to get fixed, but it's comforting to know that the option exists and can work well.


----------



## tatasal (May 1, 2015)

reppans said:


> Are you in the U.S.? How long did it take from in your hands to back in your hands?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just confused since you mention dealing with ZL USA, but they gave you a China mailing address (not Texas?, and if mailed to China, what did it cost?), yet they rec'd your broken light in 3 days (in China?), and promised 2-3wks to get it back to you.
> 
> If the whole process is ~3-4 weeks, then I might give it a whirl. I have a lightly used, but Fubar ZL (my first flashlight failure btw), but I'm not sure I have the patience to wait 2 months for a repair.



I am near China, perhaps that's why they let me mail it directly to their China office, although ZL's official HQ is in the USA, being an American company. 

In my local post office I paid about $8usd, plus the $15 for ZL, for a total repair cost of $23. Not bad for some expensive paperweight (bought it for $ 95 at that time) if left un-repaired.

As to the shipping time, I think it took about 24 calendar days shipping to reach China, and about the same time on its way back.

The turn-around time of 2 to 3 weeks is only their projected turn-around time, but mine took only 3 days to repair, and they shipped it right back.


----------



## Swamplite (Jul 8, 2015)

*Cheers to Zebralight Customer Service.*

After playing with my SC62 for a couple of weeks I was thinking I may have a small problem.Late last night I sent a message to customer service and to my surprise my phone rang at 10:15 am and it was a nice customer service agent.We discussed my perceived issues and it turned out the problem was not the SC62 but me.We discussed the light in detail and he even gave me some tips on the UI.I always try to give recognition to a company that cares about their customers and Zebralight just made it to the top of my "great customer service" list.:twothumbs


----------



## markr6 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Cheers to Zebralight Customer Service.*

Wow a phone call, that's great! I've dealt with them via e-mail, always responding within 24hrs which is fine by me. I was always surprised by several negative reports in the past since they never missed a beat with me.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Feb 20, 2016)

*Cheers to Zebralight!*

Twice now I have ordered a Zebralight to have it ship out the next business day, one time late on a friday night and I got the confirmation before noon on monday. This time was thursday night and I got the confirmation at 11 am friday.

I have also had my 502 in 3.6 meters of water for several minutes as well have dropped it from well over 2 meters with out any problems (except a small ding).
I am going to do my best to baby my lights from now on, no more drops or dunks other than a few trips in the rain.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: Cheers to Zebralight!*

Well despite babying my newer zebralight got sent back due to some minor issues (aside from the lens shattering), Zebralight responded quickly to my request so so far good customer service


----------



## Azhobo (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: Cheers to Zebralight!*

Me too. I've had some problems. But Zebralight always fixed it within they time mentioned, no charge. They even swapped a daylight tint to a warm per my request when the daylight burn out.


----------



## geokite (Apr 14, 2016)

23 of them over the past couple of years, only had to do one exchange for a hole in the hotspot. To say they are my favorite would be correct....

They just need to stop putting the mailing label over the id sticker on the box

Steve


----------



## markr6 (Apr 14, 2016)

geokite said:


> They just need to stop putting the mailing label over the id sticker on the box



LOL I hate that! If I sell one, I really like to provide the buyer with a nice clean box. I guess you just always have to buy two lights at a time so they package it in a large poly bag! Hard on the wallet


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 14, 2016)

Pogo pins in my sc600 mkiii broke & they're looking into it. This thread gives me hope there will be a swift resolution


----------



## markr6 (Apr 14, 2016)

aginthelaw said:


> Pogo pins in my sc600 mkiii broke & they're looking into it. This thread gives me hope there will be a swift resolution



Ouch! Did the pins fall out, or get stuck in the "in" position?


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 14, 2016)

One fell out upon opening it for the first time. I put a battery in to see if it was still working and lost two more. They said send it back which I was reluctant to do as it was still working & the light is awesome


----------



## PB Wilson (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: Cheers to Zebralight Customer Service.*



Swamplite said:


> After playing with my SC62 for a couple of weeks I was thinking I may have a small problem.Late last night I sent a message to customer service and to my surprise my phone rang at 10:15 am and it was a nice customer service agent.We discussed my perceived issues and it turned out the problem was not the SC62 but me.We discussed the light in detail and he even gave me some tips on the UI.I always try to give recognition to a company that cares about their customers and Zebralight just made it to the top of my "great customer service" list.:twothumbs



I received a phone call from Zebralight in response to a couple questions and the man I spoke with, James, walked me through the different models, how they would perform for me and steered me into a fantastic light. He asked me good questions about my uses and it really narrowed things down. He too the time to answer my questions and gave me an education on their lights and their philosophy as a company. I was sold and currently have a second Zebralight on the way.

Not many companies are this pro-active. We spoke for nearly a half hour and I got the right light for my needs (H600Fd MK III). I'm a fan for sure!


----------



## tops2 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: Cheers to Zebralight Customer Service.*

I ordered a Zebralight SC600w MKIII and found it way too yellow for me. I requested an RMA through their website on Saturday around 8:30pm. By around 9:30pm, a rep responded with an RMA number and instructions! Talk about good customer service!


----------

